#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Kui Buri National Park

## dirtydog

*Kui Buri National Park*

*Prachuap Kiri Khan*

*General Information* 

Kui Buri National Park located in Amphur Pranburi, Samroiyod and Muang, Prachuap Kiri Khan province. It is the headwater, which consist of valuable natural resources and beautiful scenic. The park has 969 km2.

*Climate*  

Weather during May - November : a lot rainfall in May and then rain would be gone in June and July, after that it would have a heavy rainfall again in August till November. Average rainfall is 1,178.8 milimeters while the lowest temperature is 25.3 degrees celsius and the averange highest temperature is 29.3 degrees celsius.

*Flora and Fauna* 

There are dry evergreen and moist evergreen forest, important trees are Dipterocarpus tuberculatus, Hopeaodorata, Terminalia chebula and palm. Wildlife is abundant, there are elephant, guar, malya tapir, wild pig, serow, gibbon, macaque, langur sambar deer, bear, barking deer, banteng and lesser mouse deer.

----------

